# Sub T/A and Phase



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Has anyone here had experience with testing out TL numbers while adjusting phase and T/A. Did it hurt or bring up your scores? I might be doing some testing today on the TL but I was just curious. If anyone's interested I'll post up my findings.


----------



## Critical Audio (Jan 13, 2009)

I would be interested in what you find out.
I do not think any amount of T/A (time alignment) would make any difference in how loud the sub is. 
are you talking 1 sub or 2?

Phase i think would be a good test.


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

I would think that if anything it would hurt the Term Lab score. I wouldn't think that you'd want to delay the tone in anyway.

I'm assuming that you are talking about wiring the sub in reverse polarity (If you were talking about 2 or more subs and run them in different phases, that would just cause cancellation) 
I don't see any gains on wiring the sub in reverse polarity. Also you'd have a better chance of bottoming out the sub if you're not careful.


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

changing time alignment changes phase. 

phase is important to getting maximum SPL

therefore, the underlying hypothesis seems, to me, to be a good one. 

don't know anyone who's done it though...

sorry


----------

